# Dilution Ratio on Bioadvanced Complete Insect Control?



## Jim[9] (Jun 13, 2020)

Hey everyone! I'm hoping someone can offer some tips/tricks/or advice on spraying BioAdvanced Complete Insect Killer - 40oz Concentrate that I'm planning on putting down in the most efficient manner.

I have a 2-gallon pump zero sprayer, for most fertilizers and herbicides I just go by the minimum dilution ratio of product to water and find that I can spray the total amount needed with just a single pass using one tank mix.

For the BioAdvanced insect killer though, I'm striking out on finding a minimum dilution ratio.

The only thing the label says is 3oz/Gallon (treats 500 square feet). At this rate it would take 5 tank fills to spray all of my 5,000 square feet of lawn. I'm not opposed to multiple fills, but it's difficult to section my lawn off to 500 or 1,000 sq ft intervals.

I'm wondering if anyone had any experience or knowledge on if I can do a single tank mix with this insecticide. Say 30oz of the insecticide in the 2-gallon tank with water spread evenly over the 5,000 square feet lawn.

Think this will work? Or think it may be too thick of a mixture to spray?


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

What insects are you going after? What are you trying to achieve with this? These answers will shed some light on most efficient application method.

I myself have never used this particular product but I do use/spray both beta-cyfluthrin and imidacloprid (concentrates), which this product combines. Your concern as to whether or not it will be too thick of a mixture is probably unwarranted. If your sprayer pump (arm muscles?) and tip can handle any kind of viscosity it should handle this product at any dilution as well. But the issue at hand, and the question of how much carrier to use to apply the 6oz/1000 that the label calls for, is a matter of what you're trying to achieve.

If you're going after surface insects (flies, fleas, ticks, mosquitos, ants, roaches, etc etc etc) then a low carrier rate will be sufficient as the beta-cyfluthrin portion of this mix acts as a contact insecticide in that any insect that comes in contact with it will be affected. But if your intent is to go after the soil insects that can really damage a lawn (these being the larvae of certain insects that feed on our turf roots like grubs, etc etc) then you really need to get this product into the soil.

For the jack-of-all-trades approach, which is probably what Bayer is recommending here, then apply it with just enough water so that you still have contact residual yet it gets down into the turf canopy as well. Or apply as you described, 30oz in 2gal over 5k sqft, but do so ahead of a forecasted rain event.


----------



## Jim[9] (Jun 13, 2020)

Thanks for the reply! I was mainly going for the jack-of-all-trades approach, but liked that it should help limit the fleas and ticks since I have a wooded/un-maintained area at the rear of the property.

I'll plan to get it down a few hours before the next mild rain. I think being able to utilize one tank will make it significantly easier on me.


----------

